# Dip Stick Won’t Stay Down



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Greeting Everyone, my ‘65 389’s dip stick doesn’t seem to want to stay seated, what causes it to raise up a couple inches from driving? I’ve already cut off the tip of it by about a 1/4” . Thanks for insight into solving this issue. Roqetman.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Too much pressure in the crankcase. Is your PCV system working?


----------

